# Project Steam Plant



## Steve (Oct 23, 2009)

Here is my new project , all scratch built except for the fly wheel and the pressure gauge........ I was inspired to build this project after looking at the York Steam Plant ....... The Bore is 15mm and the stroke is 45mm , The flywheel is 7" , The boiler is made from 3.5" x 1.6mm copper tube and stands 11.5" to the top of the chimney . I tested the boiler with compressed air to 120psi for 2 hours and all seem fine , i have made the safety valve to blow off at 50psi . the gas burner is a ceramic , that was a challenge to do as i couldn't fined any detailed info to make one , so it was trial and error ...... The Gas tank is made from 2" x 1.2mm copper tube and silver soldered , same for the sludge tank and the reservoir 

Here are some photos and a video in steam.


----------



## Artie (Oct 23, 2009)

That is a beautifull thing! An absolute credit to you and your skills.

Well done mate!

Rob


----------



## RonGinger (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes, an absolutely beautiful job.

I have about a hundred questions, sure wish I could see it up close- where are you? Which York steam plant did you see?

What is the material of the base? It looks lke a real engine room tile, nicely scaled.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow. Nice job. The detail is great...right down to the floor.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 23, 2009)

Very nice build, More pics of it would be great.
-B-


----------



## JMI (Oct 23, 2009)

Stunning! :bow:
More details, Please

Jim


----------



## Jadecy (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow!  . Absolutely beautiful work!!!


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 24, 2009)

It's beautiful. Really nice work! Thanks for the video, too.


----------



## rcplanebuilder (Oct 24, 2009)

We like it! :bow:


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 24, 2009)

Saaa-weeeett !! Just more pictures and more details please !!


----------



## JimN (Oct 24, 2009)

What can anyone say, that is Gorgeous.


----------



## m_kilde (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Steve

I too, think this steam plant is absolutely nice.

Very detail work on all parts included


----------



## seagar (Oct 24, 2009)

WOW!!!! Great work. th_wav

Ian ( seagar)

Coffs Harbour 
Australia.


----------



## GordTopps (Oct 24, 2009)

An absolutely beautiful job!

I love it th_wav th_wav

Gordon


----------



## steamer (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh I reallllllly like that!

NICE

Dave


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 25, 2009)

Great job Steve :bow:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Steve (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Chaps

Glad you like it , i will post some more pics , but at the moment its in bits as i didn't seal the floor properly and some water got at it , so i have recovered the floor with some other tiling , which is meant for a dolls house 12th scale , but here are some more details.

The base is made from MDF
The Flywheel i got off eBay £17..... but was hard to turn in the lathe , Seem to be very case hardend
The Main bearing carriers for the flywheel shaft are made from alloy , with PB bearings.
The large base the engine it sits on is made from hard wood ,coated with epoxy and sprayed
The base for the engine is alloy plate 3mm
The auto feed pump was a Guss ..... Its a 6mm shaft with a 9mm throw , with 2 silicon seals
The Hand feed pump is the same but bigger , 9mm shaft
The copper pipping if soft copper break pipe 3/8 OD
The Cylinder is gun metal with a cast iron piston using a silicon O ring.

I think with a lot of steam engines , when they are first powered by steam ,it soon shows all the leaks around the vale box and cylinder shaft , compaired to running on compressed air ,and of course all the tolerances change as they get hot ..... So silicon O rings were used on both the vale input shat and the cylinder shaft.

Sorry the video is short , I will make an account on youTube and put and another video up showing it in a better light and for longer ......

Once again .... many thanks for the nice comment ....... Much appreciated

Steve.


----------



## Steve (Oct 25, 2009)

Here is another video running longer.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSKn7KBUrek[/ame]


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 25, 2009)

I love it 
that thing is as smooth as silk.
-B-


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 26, 2009)

Beautiful. I love all the detail.


----------



## cfellows (Oct 31, 2009)

Beautiful engine. Great runner!

Chuck


----------



## Russel (Nov 1, 2009)

Absolutely amazing! Not only do I love the detail, the sound of it running is music to my ears!


----------

